# Alliance broadband



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 3, 2020)

Guys,

Finally decided to go for Alliance broadband, in North Kolkata. For installation they are taking:

For cabling Rs.1500
For converter from fiber cable to LAN cable Rs.1200
First month package Rs. 767 (85Mbps plan)

Now my relative who stays in North Kolkata too also got it, but he did not pay the Rs.1200.

My question is what is this for? When I asked them, they told it is for converter device from fiber cable to LAN cable. Is this really required? Cannot I use a normal router with the fiber cable?

They also  told to buy a gigabit router for better speeds and stability.

Please advise.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeah it's required. Your computer won't "detect" the fiber cable (for the lack of a better term).

Recently got BSNL Fiber at our place and installation cost was Rs. 5000/- that included everything 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2020)

They provide a GPON device + u have to use a normal router.
I dont have Alliance but SS cablenet which is a local provider for Alliance
I had to shell out Rs 5000 for installation because my area connectivity sucks and i had no options.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 3, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah it's required. Your computer won't "detect" the fiber cable (for the lack of a better term).
> 
> Recently got BSNL Fiber at our place and installation cost was Rs. 5000/- that included everything
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Understood, but my relative did not pay for this. That is where the confusion is.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> They provide a GPON device + u have to use a normal router.
> I dont have Alliance but SS cablenet which is a local provider for Alliance
> I had to shell out Rs 5000 for installation because my area connectivity sucks and i had no options.


What router? Do I have to purchase a gigabit one which costs almost double the normal 300Mbps router?


----------



## dissel (Jul 3, 2020)

Please post the picture of the equipment they provide when your installation done....I'm using Alliance Broadband two and half years, my operator took 1500/- before lockdown to provide Fiber Cable conversion....but still no work done, maybe due to Covid-19.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> What router? Do I have to purchase a gigabit one which costs almost double the normal 300Mbps router?


*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Archer-C6-Wireless-MU-MIMO/dp/B07GVR9TG7


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> What router? Do I have to purchase a gigabit one which costs almost double the normal 300Mbps router?


It depends on what kind of speeds you want, and your plan


----------



## samiryadav (Jul 6, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally decided to go for Alliance broadband, in North Kolkata. For installation they are taking:
> 
> ...


The device in question is GPON ONT/ONU device( optical network terminal).It converts the optical to Etherrnet/LAN.
That has to be refundable security deposit.
When you will return the GPON device to them, they will refund the deposit.
Most fiber operators do that.Not sure about your particular one.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 7, 2020)

samiryadav said:


> The device in question is GPON ONT/ONU device( optical network terminal).It converts the optical to Etherrnet/LAN.
> That has to be refundable security deposit.
> When you will return the GPON device to them, they will refund the deposit.
> Most fiber operators do that.Not sure about your particular one.


They said nothing about refundable deposit.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 9, 2020)

Can you please suggest a gigabit router within 2.2k-2.3k?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Can you please suggest a gigabit router within 2.2k-2.3k?


I already suggested archer C6 above.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 9, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah it's required. Your computer won't "detect" the fiber cable (for the lack of a better term).
> 
> Recently got BSNL Fiber at our place and installation cost was Rs. 5000/- that included everything
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



in which city do you reside?At our place there's still no sign of bsnl fiber and their standard adsl service is degrading day by day.I am thinking of giving up my bsnl connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> in which city do you reside?At our place there's still no sign of bsnl fiber and their standard adsl service is degrading day by day.I am thinking of giving up my bsnl connection.


Keep it as an incoming only "SULABH" plan connection, comes handy in giving as an address proof where you don't want to give your voter id/driving license.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 9, 2020)

bsnl's employees are totally corrupt......few weeks ago there was a storm and our tel. cable got severed-i complained at the local tel. office but the manager said he wont be able to send someone to fix the cable as all of their employees are on strike.

Then a few days later a man came to my house claiming that he was from the telephone office-he said he could fix the problem,but it would cost me a whopping rs 1500!!! But he said that he would repair the cable so well that i would never run into any issues with it again.

As i had no other choice,i had to shell out Rs 1500 for that job-he restored my connection by joining two ends of the severed cable together(which barely took 10-15 mins).I requested him to replace the faulty cable but he said it wasn't required.

Barely had a week or two passed since then,my telephone connection started acting up again and broadband stopped working! As usual the tel. office manager said due to the ongoing strike,he wont be able to send anyone.Then i contacted that fellow -he said he could repair it,but this time it would cost me Rs 1000!!!

I refused to pay that amount and as of this date neither my landline nor is my broadband working-thus i am seriously considering getting rid of bsnl as i cant keep paying 700-800 per month for such a lousy service.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2020)

I've had experience very similar with govt services. SBI, BSNL, it was all the same to me.
There is a reason private broadband is doing much better.
These guys act this way because they know there is no competition. The moment competiton erupts, they will be thrown out of the window.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 9, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I've had experience very similar with govt services. SBI, BSNL, it was all the same to me.
> There is a reason private broadband is doing much better.
> These guys act this way because they know there is no competition. The moment competiton erupts, they will be thrown out of the window.


Even the pvt cable broadband provider in our area is highly corrupt - he is the sole cable operator in this area and thus has a sort of monopoly on this business-he has eliminated all other players from this field using political and other devious means. 

We got rid of our cable tv connection long ago due to frequent service disruption and poor reception quality and switched to dth. 

Later when i approached the cable operator for broadband connection he demanded around rs 7000 as installation charges,which was an astronomical sum. My friends living in urban areas got similar connections by paying around rs 2000 only. 

He was clearly overcharging as he knew the customers were at his mercy as he was the only cable wallah in this area. At this i had to back off. 

So i am stuck in a really difficult situation - neither do i want to continue using bsnl, nor can i switch to cable due to its steep cost.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Even the pvt cable broadband provider in our area is highly corrupt - he is the sole cable operator in this area and thus has a sort of monopoly on this business-he has eliminated all other players from this field using political and other devious means.
> 
> We got rid of our cable tv connection long ago due to frequent service disruption and poor reception quality and switched to dth.
> 
> ...


Usually the private services are offering you with this astronomical cost because your area doesnt have connectivity. They have to bring a cable from a far node to your area, thats why the extra cost of fiber. Obviously they are scamming you, the real cost is nowhere near that.

If another person takes a connection after you take with the astronomical cost, it would be somewhat reasonable like 2000. 

I had to pay 5000 to get alliance installed in my location because my hands were tied because of WFH. Cannot use Jio 4G for WFH, as I had to frequently present in meetings.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2020)

That's expensive.

My ACT connection in Bengaluru had free installation if I opted for 3 month payment plan, along with a router (got Tenda AC1200).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I already suggested archer C6 above.


+1 to this

Many recommendation & good reviews


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 10, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> +1 to this
> 
> Many recommendation & good reviews



Unfortunately it is currently not available.

how about this?

TPlink archer C1200

*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Archer-C1200-Gigabit-Wireless/dp/B01IUDUJE0/?tag=laptopsindia-21
Or this one? TPlink archer C60

*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Archer-C20-Wireless-Router/dp/B071RSD473/?tag=laptopsindia-21&th=1
Or Dlink DIR 825

*www.amazon.in/D-Link-DIR-825-Dual-Band-Gigabit-Router/dp/B078L5J7G1
My main concern is range and no speed drop. I have home office for both me and my wife, using laptops. However the smart TV with fire stick is in a separate room with 2 walls in between. We also have multiple cell phones for me, wife and parents. Also a ipad is there. 

I dont require coverage in different floor but in the same floor speed should not drop. I have 85Mbps fiber optic connection from Alliance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Unfortunately it is currently not available.
> 
> how about this?
> 
> ...


Seems expensive, I'm not sure you will use the features some of these high end routers have.

I have these routers, Tenda one provided by ACT:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07DGPYKLP/ref=ss...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

D-Link DIR-819 750 Mbps Router - D-Link : Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2020)

Just ensure it has GIGABIT + dual band. for 90% of cases, that much is enough


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 10, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems expensive, I'm not sure you will use the features some of these high end routers have.
> 
> I have these routers, Tenda one provided by ACT:
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07DGPYKLP/ref=ss...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> ...


Ok what about Tenda AC8?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2020)

If you can wait then Archer C6 should come back into stock. If you can't then archer C50 or C60 looks good, tenda C8 is also good as it has a faster processor but its after sales support is not that good considering very few service centres compared to tplink.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 10, 2020)

Ok, most of the products seems unavailable to my pin code. What about tplink archer c5 having 4 antennas?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 10, 2020)

Guys I ordered Tenda AC8 as this was only deliverable to my location and that too within tomorrow. Saw some good reviews on Amazon, specially for signal penetration through walls, so went for it. 

*www.amazon.in/Tenda-AC8-1200Mbps-W...puters&sprefix=tenda+ac8,computers,379&sr=1-1


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 27, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9819408102.png

*TODAY A COUPLE OF HRS. EARLIER MY BROADBAND CONNECTION(ALLIANCE BROADBAND - KOLKATA) HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH OPTICAL CABLE FIBER TECHNOLOGY.*

I am under *PREFERRED+* Plan, where the *bandwidth* IS UPTO 115Mbps.
But,why I am getting less than that?

Of course network is passing through Tp-Link Archer C20 ROUTER.

Friends @whitestar_999 ,@Nerevarine ,@dissel , @bssunilreddy , what are your thoughts & suggestions?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2020)

You will never get full speed all the time. All ISPs plan are "upto xxx mbps".

Apart from that, your router might be an issue but unlikely. 
Congratulations


----------



## dissel (Jul 27, 2020)

@kg11sgbg - Congrats for the Optical Fiber Connection, 
Please post the picture of the instrument they provided, Also post the cost of the upgrade and security deposit? I believe they take back the Lan cable - Right?
I believe your C20 Archer is the bottleneck here...Post Lan Connection Speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2020)

Archer C20 or any router with 100mbps wan port can not achieve internet speeds crossing ~95mbps. For achieving 100mbps+ net connection speeds you need a router with gigabit wan port.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Archer C20 or any router with 100mbps wan port can not achieve internet speeds crossing ~95mbps. For achieving 100mbps+ net connection speeds you need a router with gigabit wan port.


Ohhh! Completely forgot that...as per specs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 27, 2020)

dissel said:


> @kg11sgbg - Congrats for the Optical Fiber Connection,
> Please post the picture of the instrument they provided, Also post the cost of the upgrade and security deposit? I believe they take back the Lan cable - Right?
> I believe your C20 Archer is the bottleneck here...Post Lan Connection Speed.


*www.speedtest.net/result/9821157868.png

^Now it's a DIRECT BROADBAND CONNECTION(LAN CONNECTION)* bypassing the Router*.









^You, see a small white box which is a G/EPON ONU Modem of "ASTRA" that  has been provided by Alliance.





^Another rectangular Black Plastic Box dangling with wires besides the wall,has also been provided.


*Cost of Service*:
                                Here I was just being clean bowled and made a scapegoat. It is EITHER or NEVER.
                                 Initially the price for the change of wires and setup was Rs.1500/-

      But they simply charged and took Rs.3000.00(JUST DOUBLE) amount from me,citing the reasons of Increased price of wire,modem,charges due to Covid-19 +  Lockdown + Cyclone Amphan. The whole thing has made a mess to the local economy of Kolkata,thus this DOUBLE IN PRICE has to be borne by the consumer.

Yes, the RJ-45 cable(Previous one for Broadband),which is attached to the various poles,will be coiled up and handed over to me within a few days.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 31, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/9821157868.png
> 
> ^Now it's a DIRECT BROADBAND CONNECTION(LAN CONNECTION)* bypassing the Router*.
> 
> ...


I also got a similar type of setup. I have got the 85Mbps connection (Prime+). Had installed the Tenda Wifi router as mentioned in my previous post.

Speed got was the following. It was got in the room which has 1 room in between the room having the router. I am satisfied with the connection and router. Lets see how this goes in the long term. Only 2 hrs downtime of alliance in the last month.

*www.speedtest.net/result/9840088827.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 17, 2020)

@dissel  , what about your status,presently?
Hasn't Alliance BB converted your RJ-45 cable to that of optical fiber connection?


----------



## dissel (Aug 17, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @dissel  , what about your status,presently?
> Hasn't Alliance BB converted your RJ-45 cable to that of optical fiber connection?



No, I'm the same RJ-45 Line, they took 1500/- as the conversation charge early Feb I guess (telling this is all you have to pay but which is clearly not), After that the Lockdown and Covid-19 began. In the meantime Post Amphan Cyclone, the Service Goes to the very bad state for 3 weeks time, In that time I Downgraded my connection PRIME+ (767/-)  To Entry Level STARTER Pack and the Local Agent change the connection by paying 590/- of his own, still not come to collect the money - So now he has 910/- out of 1500/- of mine. By downgrading, I now use the difference in Jio 151/- data pack as a backup. 

I found I don't need 85Mbps line I can do just fine with 60Mbps (which PRIME+ plan earlier was in 2018) - which can perfectly capable streaming two 4k Screen at the same time in each floor of my home ( I'm using Mesh Wi-Fi to cover both floor of my house) - This is Max Consumption my household requires.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2020)

dissel said:


> ( I'm using Mesh Wi-Fi to cover both floor of my house)


Which mesh wifi?


----------



## dissel (Aug 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which mesh wifi?



It is Netgear Orbi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2020)

dissel said:


> It is Netgear Orbi.


Good choice, have you compared it with tplink Deco.


----------



## dissel (Aug 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good choice, have you compared it with tplink Deco.



I got those Jan 2019,  now 1 year 8 months old back then availability of Tplink is not much - there are lots of Linksys and some Dlink model, most people in the other forum suggested that once ‘Orbi laga dala to life gingalala’ and it is really met my requirements which is covering two floor with really healthy Wi-Fi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2020)

dissel said:


> I got those Jan 2019,  now 1 year 8 months old back then availability of Tplink is not much - there are lots of Linksys and some Dlink model, most people in the other forum suggested that once ‘Orbi laga dala to life gingalala’ and it is really met my requirements which is covering two floor with really healthy Wi-Fi.


Yeah that's true.


----------



## dissel (Sep 12, 2020)

Jio Fiber Effect, Now you can change your package online - No need to call your LCO

*i.imgur.com/2hsnNks.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2020)

But there's a catch.
You cannot downgrade from your existing package to a cheaper package. You need to UPGRADE the package if you like, from your existing package.


----------



## dissel (Sep 13, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> But there's a catch.
> You cannot downgrade from your existing package to a cheaper package. You need to UPGRADE the package if you like, from your existing package.



Ohh... I thought it may be like Jio, Recharge whatever user want...Well No Good then.


----------



## dissel (Dec 7, 2020)

Tomorrow they will come to install Fiber Optic, Today they call,

Need to shut down Pi Hole and Mesh Wi-Fi....on top of that need to vacant entire two room, Almost no activity on the ground floor for next two days as my home there is no open air. My connection is at middle of the house so it distributes the Wi-Fi Signal properly...need to open all doors and windows during installation and beyond- Hence mosquito & dengue.

Instead of Joy, it is now painful and fear.

Covid Combat...

Thank You Xi....you let it out from your country but you did not allow to spread at other provinces.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2020)

dissel said:


> Tomorrow they will come to install Fiber Optic, Today they call,
> 
> Need to shut down Pi Hole and Mesh Wi-Fi....on top of that need to vacant entire two room, Almost no activity on the ground floor for next two days as my home there is no open air. My connection is at middle of the house so it distributes the Wi-Fi Signal properly...need to open all doors and windows during installation and beyond- Hence mosquito & dengue.
> 
> ...


Good news. But Buddy is your place infested with too much mosquitoes?
Even if they install,they will perform and complete the work within daytime.I think windows and doors opened during that time may lead to dust,but not too many mosquitoes. Of course I don't know the area or neighborhood where you reside..
I reside at Baguiati.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 7, 2020)

dissel said:


> Tomorrow they will come to install Fiber Optic, Today they call,
> 
> Need to shut down Pi Hole and Mesh Wi-Fi....on top of that need to vacant entire two room, Almost no activity on the ground floor for next two days as my home there is no open air. My connection is at middle of the house so it distributes the Wi-Fi Signal properly...need to open all doors and windows during installation and beyond- Hence mosquito & dengue.
> 
> ...



For mosquitos, Just get a cheap pack of Mosquito coil (Or Kachwachaap) And place each in every room when they come. It runs for approx 4 Hrs. and remains effective for 6-8Hrs.  Also, You may spray Hit or something like that afterwards

And what if someone want to downgrade there plan? Like this is a bit Strange.


----------



## dissel (Dec 8, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Good news. But Buddy is your place infested with too much mosquitoes?
> Even if they install,they will perform and complete the work within daytime.I think windows and doors opened during that time may lead to dust,but not too many mosquitoes. Of course I don't know the area or neighborhood where you reside..
> I reside at Baguiati.



My place is infested with Mosquitoes - I live in Barrackpore North 24 Pgs, Around my small house more than one neighbour own large plot of land with Garden with green vegetation, Plus 3 sewerage tank including ours just resides near each other, So you can imagine how large the breeding ground of Mosquito....and due to cold all of them want to take shelter inside the warm room of house where they can live their whole life as party (Party for Tonight aka Party for life)




RumbaMon19 said:


> For mosquitos, Just get a cheap pack of Mosquito coil (Or Kachwachaap) And place each in every room when they come. It runs for approx 4 Hrs. and remains effective for 6-8Hrs.  Also, You may spray Hit or something like that afterwards
> 
> And what if someone want to downgrade there plan? Like this is a bit Strange.



So I got these, This is our normal stock @ my home.

*i.imgur.com/U44TnaPm.jpg

and to be honest past couple years these or other brand mosquito coil don’t affect much on them. Mosquitos are immune to this kind of poison. Only thing working till now so far Odomos ointment but the downfall is once it washed it gone, how much you will apply them in to your skin - Tired.
——————————————
Now to question to your answer;

You need to call the local operator guy who came to your home for configure during installation of your connection and ask him to downgrade your plan, He will change the plan and recharge on your behalf and you need to give him the money before / after recharge.

I did this on my connection too, From the 2018 my connection was PRIME+ @767 which provide 60Mbps when I left it is 80Mbps and now 100Mbps, During May 2020, that month once the Cyclone Amphan over the connection goes to bizarre for 1+ month, (Strange just next day the connection is alright) but any how once my validity period is over I called the guy and downgrade to STARTER @590 which provide 60Mbps. In this speed you can stream two 4k Screen at the same time / You can dump more than 20GB+ 4k Footage at Youtube - No Problem at all. The Secret is how powerful your Internal Router / Hardware is.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 8, 2020)

dissel said:


> This is our normal stock @ my home.




Seems your area has a lot of mosquito menace. Better to stay safe. And I had too heard that mosquito gets immune to these TFT based coils.




dissel said:


> The Secret is how powerful your Internal Router / Hardware is



Ya, Mostly stock routers ain't that powerful.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2020)

Presently my Alliance Broadband FTTH setup is being supplemented by *Tp-Link Archer C6 WiFi Gigabit Route*r along with *Tp-Link AC750(RE200) WiFi (Dual Channel) Extender.*


----------

